# ACPI only, no APM?

## aveach

Hi,

I have a dell 600m and the bios has no apm support at all so i do not have any apm support compiled into my standard gentoo-sources kernel. I do have all the acpi options compiled in.  If i try and boot i get a kernel panic on boot(attempted to kill init)? Has anyone got acpi working with this kernel and on a similar machine? Or can anyone offer any advice on how i can fix this.  I am very new to gentoo and fairly new to linux(unless you count time with redhat  :Smile:   )Thanks

----------

## davidac

two things you might try:

1) Try updating to the latest BIOS released for your laptop

2) Try the latest acpi kernel patches from acpi.sourceforge.net, the version in the vanilla kernels often lag behind the latest developnment releases. Note that you might have to get a more recent kernel. I think the latest ACPI is a patch against linux 2.4.21rc2.

I know that the "gentoo-sources" kernel provided with gentoo includes an ACPI patch (amoung MANY others), but it is only the latest patch provided for 2.4.20 - which i think dates back to december last year (from memory). If you decide to patch the current "gentoo-sources" kernel (based on linux 2.4.20), its a little difficult but ask again and i can explain.

hope this helps

david ac

----------

## pilla

try also to search through google for other people that have setup the same notebook with Linux.

----------

## aveach

Is the 2.4.21rc2 kernel the latest stable release or would you reccommend just patching my 2.4.20 gentoo kernel? Thanks

----------

## pilla

2.4.21rc2 is a release candidate, therefore is not stable. 

I don't have experience with ACPI in neither one, I think it would be a good idea to search the forums and google looking for problems with 2.4.21rc2

----------

## int1

You could try ac-sources.  While they are not stable, AC tends to make sure things like the latest ACPI sources are placed in his kernel series.  On my Dell Inspiron 8500 (no APM support), I use his kernel series with great success.

int1

----------

## aveach

cool thanks. I think i will try the ac kernel.Thanks

UPDATE:

Ok i emerged the ac kernel and it doenst have the driver for my broadcom 5700 nic card. Anyone know the patch i need for gentoo-sources? OR another kernel that has good acpi support? Thanks

********

Has anyone got acpi working with the gentoo-sources kernel without any patches? If so let me know how, please?

( I have two machines, laptop and desktop, tha i am putting gentoo on both have similar hardware. ACPI works fine on the desktop but not laptop?go figure?)Last edited by aveach on Wed May 28, 2003 4:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chris Finch

I don't think that the kernel needs to come with or be patched for your network card. Just compile and install the ac kernel if you want that, emerge bcm4400 *afterwards* and add the line "bcm4400" to /etc/modules.autoload.

----------

## Chris Finch

ps:

at least that's what I did when gentoo-sources (which I use) didn't have the bcm4400 module bundled with it, yet. Also importantly, remember to emerge bcm4400 after verey kernel recompilation!

----------

